# Anyone riding a Ritchey Swiss Cross 2012/ 2013 model in size 57?



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi there,
anyone riding a Ritchey Swiss Cross in size 57?
If yes would you help me out and measure the standover height?
Anyone else riding a Swiss Cross and willing to provide feedback on the frame/ bike?
Thanks!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

omega1848 said:


> Hi there,
> anyone riding a Ritchey Swiss Cross in size 57?
> If yes would you help me out and measure the standover height?
> Anyone else riding a Swiss Cross and willing to provide feedback on the frame/ bike?
> Thanks!


Who makes that thing I wonder? Seems like at that price point it must be made in Taiwan. I'm intrigued by that thing still, wondering what it would weigh? If it had a pressed in headset it would be double nice.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

jroden said:


> Who makes that thing I wonder? Seems like at that price point it must be made in Taiwan. I'm intrigued by that thing still, wondering what it would weigh? If it had a pressed in headset it would be double nice.


Yup, made in Taiwan, but it's really beautiful and well designed.
I hear you on the drop-in HS, but I think it's less of an issue on a steel frame.
If I were using derailleurs, I'd be riding one of these.

Los


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks so far, but no one with a 57 here?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Nowadays made in Taiwan generally means good.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

omega1848 said:


> Thanks so far, but no one with a 57 here?


Nope; but my 55cm measures at 32" if that'll help you at all...


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Really, that would be bad, because I really need the 57er for top tube lenght, but then the stand over would be limited...


----------



## bouldersscx (Sep 8, 2010)

got one, almost no miles. set up as a gravel/training bike. fat, schwalbe 37's on there now, 32 and 3/8" plumbed up from the BB center to the slopping top tube. 

I have been meaning to post pictures of the herd and maybe I will tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, would you mind to measure middle/ highest point as well, that would be very helpful!!! Also to get a feeling about the sloping.


----------



## bouldersscx (Sep 8, 2010)

tttttt


----------



## bouldersscx (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 274645
View attachment 274646
View attachment 274647
View attachment 274648
View attachment 274649


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks nice! Would you mind post bike size and your "data" (size/ inseam), that would be very helpful!
Thx!


----------



## bouldersscx (Sep 8, 2010)

6'0" even, 32.5 inseam, thin, cyclist built. the Ritchey is set up with the most relaxed position I have ridden and that's what I was going for. I may even shorten the reach one more size, from a 120 to a 110.


----------



## widebars (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice bikes, Ritcheys are cool.


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks bouldersscx! Is this a 57cm you are riding?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

5'10" and had a 55, run saddle at 74.5 and couldn't go 53 as drop was too much. I know you asked 57, but in my case I'd normally run a 54 cross rig.


----------

